# Nvidia "daemonu.exe"



## Micha_himself (18. Mai 2011)

Hi,

die exe datei "deamonu.exe" ist seit kurzer Zeit beim Windows Task-Manager anerkannt.
Ich hab bis jetzt noch einen guten PC und meine Leistung funktioniert bei Battlefield Bad Company 2 flüssig.

Seitdem habe ich den neuesten Treiber (270.61) genommen.
Ab und zu ruckelt es beim Spielen, dass bei dem alten Treiber noch einwandfrei war.

Liegt das vielleicht von dieser "deamonu.exe" Datei, das die Leistung beschrenkt wird von dem Prozessor?
Wäre es möglich das die Deamonu.exe bei dem Task-Manager entfernt werden kann oder ist es sehr wichtig?

CCleaner, Security Task Manager, Wise Registry Cleaner, Uniblue RegestriyBooster und Defragmentierung habe ich überprüft. Es leuft bis jetzt immer noch nicht so flüssig bei Battlefield Bad Company 2..


----------



## -Phoenix- (18. Mai 2011)

Moin

Schon mal probiert den Treiber neuzu installieren?
Kansch ja einfach mal deamonu.exe schließen und schauen ob alles noch stabiel läuft.


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. Mai 2011)

Wie hast Du den neuen Treiber installiert? Einfach drübergebügelt, oder als Neuinstallation? Zur Veranschaulichung:


----------



## Micha_himself (18. Mai 2011)

Ich habe Treiber 266.58 auf 270.61 neuinstalliert. Ich hab alles geklickt.

Das Tool "Z-defrag" habe ich probiert und das hat mir auch eine verbesserung gegeben. Es läuft jetzt bei mir schon besser und Flüssiger. Jedoch habe ich ab und zu soundruckelung... Ist aber nicht so schlimm.


----------



## milesdavis (24. Mai 2011)

Es kann natürlich auch dieses Tool schuld sein. Bei solchen "Säuberungswerkzeugen" muss man sowieso vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Bruce112 (24. Mai 2011)

diese deamon.exe datei hatte ich auch aber nachher war das irgendwie weg .

schau mal bei auto start programme nach


----------

